# Boston & Maine R1-b Build Log



## Guilford Guy (Jan 14, 2008)

So, while changing era's I finally figured out what to do with my Ariso Mikado... Boston & Maine never had any of their own, they leased several from the Erie for about 6 months before sending them back... The R1's came later, 4-8-2's, much larger than any other power aside from the S series 2-10-2's and T series 2-8-4's.  The R1's were the mainstay of passenger service, even into the diesel era, and were then bumped into fast freight. service. 
I've semi-completely disassembled my Aristo mike. I fabricated a new headlight out of brass, and filled in several holes. I am in the process of moving the markers as well. Pictures may arrive later tonight or tomorrow.

















If I could get hold of a cheap Big Boy or Challenger Tender I might try an R1-d, but I imagine theya re very expensive...










Before Pic...


----------



## Guilford Guy (Jan 14, 2008)

New Headlight Casing








Modified Cab








Modified Handrail









Handrail Holds Moved Off Smokebox








Smoke Box Prior to Work


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Boston & Maine R1-b Build Log*

Looking good there buddy! Keep it up!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Boston & Maine R1-b Build Log*

I thought I was brave! 
Looks good so far! 
Good luck!


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, this will be another fun project to watch. Keep it up and keep those photos coming. I’m thoroughly enjoying your log.


Joel


----------



## Guilford Guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*RE: Boston & Maine R1-b Build Log*

I need to pick up some sheet styrene this weekend for the new cab front, and need to fill in part of the cab window. 
I also need a material to use for a walkway, and to order some parts from Aristo.


----------



## Guilford Guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*RE: Boston & Maine R1-b Build Log*

Nothing has really changed... I need to finish up some other projects on my plate before I get dessert... 
I have 5 things to do for friends, which I really want out of my house... lol 
After that I want to finish a fictional HO locomotive I've been working on for the past year. With luck I should be able to start the 4-8-2 again in late July/Early August.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Boston & Maine R1-b Build Log*

Mr. Guilford Guy How are you doing with this baby?


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I love what your doing, it is looking great. I did an overhaul on my old Pacific as well but I like the modifications your doing. I can not wait to see more...

Here is a before and after of mine. maybe it will give you some ideas.

Before 












After


----------

